# Wildlife and Travel Photography website



## lee_alkureishi (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I'd love to get your comments and suggestions for improvement on my new website - it's a gallery of my personal work, mostly wildlife and travel photos over the last year (since I bought my D70).

www.alkureishi.com

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look,

Leeko


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 26, 2006)

the shots are lurvely, especially the perth ones. a small comment, you may want to put something on below the pictures to indicate that you can scroll through the gallery if you click on the photos! I initially thought there was only one pic per gallery 

nice work, thanks for sharing mate.


----------

